# '95er Cannondale M900 noch fahrbar?



## faketreee (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo MIteinander  

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit beim großen E diesen Rahmen ersteigert.






Habe daraus aber aus Zeit und Geldmangel nie wirklich was gemacht. Da ich jetzt aber langsam wieder das Hobby MTB entdecke, wollte ich mir das gerne neu aufbauen. Aber nicht 08/15-mäßig sondern wirklich mit schönen Sachen. Ich habe mir so als Ziel den Sommer '09 gesteckt. Das soll alles schön ordentlich und durchdacht sein (zudem habe ich sowieso kaum Geld im Moment  ).

Da ich aber nicht so der Experte bin, was die Haltbarkeit von 12 Jahre alten Cannondale-Rahmen angeht (wobei ich nicht genau weiß, ob Bj '95 oder '96), muss ich euch mal fragen. Cannondale gibt ja lebenslange Garantie auf die Rahmen, haben sie das damals auch schon gemacht? Die Frage ist halt, ob ich so einen Rahmen noch XC-mäßig uneingeschränkt fahren kann oder ob ich mir bei dem Alter lieber nen "Sonntagsradel" zusammenbauen soll (wobei ich Sonntagsradel eigentlich doof find - ein Bike will bebiked werden *behaupt*). Grundsätzlich ist der Rahmen noch ziemlich gut in Schuss, hat wirklich nicht viele Gebrauchsspuren und dann auch nur kleine - große Kratzer oder Beulen gibts gar nicht. Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Rahmen angeblich auch nur in leichtem Gelände und alles andere als ausgiebeig benutzt. Und so sieht der Rahmen auch aus.
Als Info sollte ich dazusagen: das Teil würde ich vermutlich nur im Trockenen fahren, Wasser und Schlamm würde ich größtenteils vermeiden (dafür habe ich mein 08/15-Stevens  ). Ich selbst fahre eigentlich relativ gediegen - mit 60 Sachen den Berg runterheizen war noch nie mein Fall - und bringe ein Gewicht von 70kg mit. Somit wäre die Belastung auch nicht allzu groß, denke ich. Daher bitte ich jetzt einfach mal um Meinungen dazu... danke.


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2007)

hi,
auch damals gab´s schon die garantie.
das ding kannst du völlig ohne bedenken beheizen. ich habe bis diesen winter auch ein cannondale gefahren, und zwar seit 96 das selbe. ich habe es nicht geschont!
du kannst an die kiste auch ne federgabel bauen, allerdings sollte sie nicht zuviel federweg haben (so 60-80mm), da sie sonst zu hoch wird. am besten, du nimmst was klassisches, dann stimmt neben der bauhöhe auch die optik 
für die anderen parts gilt es nichts zu beachten, alle aktuelle hardware passt auch in das alte bike, von scheibenbremsen mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (31. Dezember 2007)

Genau das wollte ich eigentlich hören, danke.


----------



## Raze (31. Dezember 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> hi,
> auch damals gab´s schon die garantie.
> das ding kannst du völlig ohne bedenken beheizen. ich habe bis diesen winter auch ein cannondale gefahren, und zwar seit 96 das selbe. ich habe es nicht geschont!
> du kannst an die kiste auch ne federgabel bauen, allerdings sollte sie nicht zuviel federweg haben (so 60-80mm), da sie sonst zu hoch wird. am besten, du nimmst was klassisches, dann stimmt neben der bauhöhe auch die optik
> für die anderen parts gilt es nichts zu beachten, alle aktuelle hardware passt auch in das alte bike, von scheibenbremsen mal abgesehen.



Hallo,

die Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer.

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## jasper (31. Dezember 2007)

wenn du den original kaufbeleg hast, spielt das keine rolle (so habe ich die erfahrung gemacht)
kassenzettel vorzeigen und neuen rahmen bekommen


----------

